# what can a business license do for me?



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey i am just curious on what a business license can do for me?

i go to blankshirts.com and get great prices on shirts, also i get my transfer paper, at a pretty reasonable price too. I don't own a store, im just curious why would i really wanna get a business license???


please give me every advantage there is, if i had a business license because right now i don't see the point of gettin a license!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

A Business license will open up a lot of doors to different garment suppliers. This will allow you to offer a larger selection for your customers.You will be able to take advantage of more tax deductions.The big reason is it is the legal avenue to take.this is just a few, but some to think about when making your choice. ..... JB


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

yes i hear u, when u say it will open more avenues to different garment suppliers like being able to get polos, and sweatshirts, and stuff like that... but what about the legal stuff, tax deductions? when are some examples of tax deductions? and to EVERYONE ELSE please give me more examples of pros to getting a business license, i wanna get one, but i just dont see the point yet... help me relize that i need to get one.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I take tax deductions for all sorts of things,mileage,office space,utilities,cost of goods,meals,and depreciation of equipment. These are just a few my accountant just tells me to save all receipts and he will sort it out. I hope this helps a little more.i'm sure others will add to my small list. .... JB


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

wegottees said:


> to EVERYONE ELSE please give me more examples of pros to getting a business license, i wanna get one, but i just dont see the point yet


Here are two reasons, _either one of which_ should be reason enough:

1) If you're running a business, you're legally required to have one.
2) You want one.

If you can't even listen and act on your own wants without being pushed, you're already in serious motivational trouble. Plenty of us have been there (including me) so I'm not criticising you for it - but I am telling you that you need to fix it.


----------



## oversizedfilm (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if a business license your referring to is the same as a ficticious name statement or DBA. You're going to need a DBA or "doing business as" from your city to open a bank account. Then you'll need a re-sale license from the state to collect sales tax and buy things wholesale w/o having to pay sales tax. This is what the t-shirt vendors will ask for. I've never had any vendor ever ask me for a business license. In California business licenses are issued by the county or the city you're in. They base the price of the license on your annual sales. In some parts of the state you don't even need one. To answer your question I'm not really sure what business licenses will do for you. It's just a form of a local tax on small businesses. When you file your federal and state tax returns they don't ask for it. I didn't have one for years and as soon as I got one I had every agency dropping by wanting their 2 cents. I got hit up for a ground water tax, there was a tax becasue we were in an industrial complex, the occupation permit, fire department permits, OSHA came by and wanted to check out our MSDS sheets and eyewash sink, and the best one was a 1% property tax on all our equipment and inventory. I guess it's just part of the deal. Doesn't make it right though. good luck!


----------

